# Do You Lift a Leg When Your Dog is Stung by Jellyfish?



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

​


> You've heard that when someone gets stung by a jellyfish, you pee on the wound. But what do you do when it happens to your dog?
> 
> For those of us with pets that enjoy the great outdoors, we know that natural perils exist. From nosy cats and bee stings to playful pooches that get the wrong end of a skunk (or porcupine); stuff happens.
> 
> ...


Read more about Do You Lift a Leg When Your Dog is Stung by Jellyfish? at PetGuide.com.


----------

